# blue eyed bunnies?



## renaelock (Apr 10, 2010)

How common is it to have a blue eyed rabbit? Plus, I'd LOVE to see pictures of any you guys may have!


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 10, 2010)

Mines a VM opal holland lop






just need to find a breeder who has a bew (blue-eyed-white) project. 

and what breed are you looking for?


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's "Spider-Man",, He haves one blue eye and one brown eye.


----------



## renaelock (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww cute! 

I'd love to have any kind of short haired rabbit thats black and white (like broken spotted not black with a little bit of white) with a blue or pair of blue eyes. Just a dream I have - who knows if it's ever going to happen. But I still love pictures!!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 10, 2010)

That would be different!!


----------



## renaelock (Apr 10, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> That would be different!!


I know right?! Probably never going to happen,but I do like to dream!!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 10, 2010)

That is not hard to get, you just need a broken black rabbit that carried Blue Eyed White and shows the blue eyes.


----------



## renaelock (Apr 10, 2010)

That sounds promising - any tips on how I'd find someone in MI that has the rabbit parents that I am looking for?


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 10, 2010)

It depends on the breed you want. I say Netherland Dwarf, Holland Lop, or Lionhead is your best bet for what you want. Have you searched Pet Finder? If nothing there you can search google for breeders in your area. I usually put "Rabbit breeders in kentucky" since we have very few so I do not search for breeds. You can check the ARBA site, too, but that is a little bit of a hassle. You have to google their names and stuff searching for possible websites.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 10, 2010)

or go to shows in Michigan


----------



## renaelock (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info! Thats really interesting because I was just looking at pictures of netherland dwarfs and lionheads - the lionheads (mixes?) with a little bit of fluff on their heads are adorable! I've been checking petfinder every now and then - thats where I found Polo  I'll look into finding breeders in my area and see where that takes me.


----------



## renaelock (Apr 10, 2010)

Hmm, I'll have to goggle rabbit shows in MI and see where they take place! Yay rabbit search on!


----------



## mekkispets (Apr 16, 2010)

My blue eyed babies!


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 16, 2010)

My rabbit has brown/blue eyes. They are adorable <3 !!


----------



## delusional (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm sure there was a member on here that had a black and white, blue-eyed bunny, though I can't remember who.

Here's my blue eyed monster... 

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## renaelock (Apr 16, 2010)

I love to look at the pictures! Aww! I've found some dutch type looking rabbits that have blue eyes online but nothing with spots yet.


----------



## Lisa28 (Apr 25, 2010)

*renaelock wrote: *


> Aww cute!
> 
> I'd love to have any kind of short haired rabbit thats black and white (like broken spotted not black with a little bit of white) with a blue or pair of blue eyes. Just a dream I have - who knows if it's ever going to happen. But I still love pictures!!



I just got a new bunny. She is 7 weeks old anda Checkered Giant mix with blue eyes. This photo is not very good, it was taken on my phone. I will try to get a better one tomorrow  You really can't see her eyes in this pic.


----------



## Lisa28 (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## renaelock (Apr 25, 2010)

Yay, pretty pictures! I was waiting all day to see these  Thanks for posting!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 25, 2010)

My two. Elvis is some kind of mix and Chibi isvm nethie.


----------



## butsy (Apr 25, 2010)

i have a white albino rabbit . and when u look at her eyes from a certain angle or lighting, they are blue


----------

